# Does horse boarding deter rider fitness?



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

After I had a lesson, then took my (quarantined) new horse out for a long walk, then shoveled out the round pen he has been (temporarily) living in, I couldn't help but wonder:

How much more in shape would I be in if I were to do those types of chores every day? (Because of my job, I'm only able to get out to the barn a couple times per week, and I'm not always doing chores when I'm there). 

As I was pushing the overloaded wheelbarrow to the manure pile, I couldn't help but appreciate the hard work my BO and her employees put in on a daily basis (and envy their fitness, LOL).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, barn chores keep you FIT!

I used to work at multiple barns AND ride every day - I was fit! Even later when I got a real job and still did chores at a 30 stall barn on weekends I was still super fit! 

I think barns should start fitness "clubs" and charge people to scoop poop and get fit!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I think barns should start fitness "clubs" and charge people to scoop poop and get fit!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This made me chuckle. :lol:

When I was at my old barn and doing self-care, I was fit. I mucked my stall every day and usually helped my friend do her stall as well. Sometimes, if we didn't have anything else to do, we would help the BO muck out the full-care boarders' stalls. Plus I at least lunged my horse every day and we would go on trail walks before he was broke, too.

At my current barn, the BO only does full-care (had too many boarders not cleaning their stalls, so she stopped self-care) and my horse is on 24/7 turnout, so there's no stall to clean. I have noticed a major difference in my fitness level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

